# photo with a story



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

This is a beautyfull bird. It is my only white. Photo taken today. How I got this bird is interesting.  There was a post on PT looking for some homers to populate a loft. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/looking-for-homing-pigeons-in-northeast-25938.html I replyed and gave ED some babies. He had a pair of whites He had bought fom another member here on PT, before he moved to this area. They laid there first round of eggs but parrents didn't know what to do. He wanted to see babies from his pair. I sugested what we call " Operation Egg Swap" . When the second round of eggs were laid I swaped him a fertle egg from one of my racing pairs. (The lay date was a good one it was from my best pair). A few days later his 2 eggs (1 mine 1 his) and my egg (his my egg was infertle I knew that before I swaped) Hatched. His parrents did well this time and Mine did also. Since he did get a white he said I could keep his.(now mine) I handle this bird as every day to keep "her" (i think) tame. I am thinking of entering her in a show next week for a club in my combine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

yup thats a white one alrighty lol  hope it does well if you do race it , guess time will tell so keep us updated


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

What a beautyl!!! Absolutely a magnificant bird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

lwerden said:


> What a beautyl!!! Absolutely a magnificant bird.



I WILL SECOND THAT!! GREAT PICTURE TOO! 

Fascinating story of the pigeon that could and would! 

Wish you and pjie ALL THE BEST! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful bird! Great photo! Wonderful story! Best get that picture in the photo contest next week!

Terry


----------

